# Any info on how networks will handle bumped shows from Jan 12 (Tucson service)



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Any news on how the networks are handling the missed shows from Wed, Jan 12, due to the Tucson service (Obama speech)?

I can't speak for other networks, I only had ABC due to record. *Modern Family* started late, maybe :20 after the hour. Was shown in entirety. Then the last few minutes of the hour ABC showed part of an older Modern Family. Very weird. Then "*Off the Map*" started on time.

But *Better With You* was pre-empted. Any idea when it will be reshown? I'm sure our TiVo's will NOT record it, as it will fall in the 28 day rule (already shown within 28 days).

If there is any other news related to shows from last night, feel free to use this thread to update us. I have no idea if the other networks had new shows scheduled or not.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Fox website says Human Target will be "rescheduled soon".


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Depends on where you live. I got the full Modern Family and Off the Map on time and ending on time but I live in the Pacific Time Zone. (I only taped those shows and the ABC nightly news which came on as normal.)


----------



## sbelmont (Jul 5, 2004)

Here is the info from FOX on Human Target direct from scheduling:

FOX has rescheduled the 2-hour HUMAN TARGET which was preempted last night, to air this Friday, January 14, from 8:00-10:00pm (ET/PT).

o	On FRIDAY, JANUARY 14, from 8:00-10:00pm (ET/PT), FOX presents a 2-HR episode of HUMAN TARGET!

This 2-HR original HUMAN TARGET was originally scheduled to air on Wednesday, January 12. As was done previously, it will be listed and promoted as a 2-HR program but will be formatted as two separate hours.

(NOTE: The two encore episodes of KITCHEN NIGHTMARES, previously announced for this night, are preempted. KITCHEN NIGHTMARES returns next Friday 1/21 at 8:00pm with all-new episodes.)


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

anyone know what happened in the eastern time zone? I haven't checked my recordings yet but I recorded Modern Family, Cougar Town and Off the Map (just because Matt Saracen is in it) from ABC and SVU on NBC.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

NYHeel said:


> anyone know what happened in the eastern time zone? I haven't checked my recordings yet but I recorded Modern Family, Cougar Town and Off the Map (just because Matt Saracen is in it) from ABC and SVU on NBC.


ABC replaced "Cougar Town" with a "Modern Family" rerun. They started the new "Modern Family" late but showed it in its entirety, then joined the "Modern Family" rerun in progress, and started "Off the Map" on time.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> anyone know what happened in the eastern time zone? I haven't checked my recordings yet but I recorded Modern Family, Cougar Town and Off the Map (just because Matt Saracen is in it) from ABC and SVU on NBC.





trainman said:


> ABC replaced "Cougar Town" with a "Modern Family" rerun. They started the new "Modern Family" late but showed it in its entirety, then joined the "Modern Family" rerun in progress, and started "Off the Map" on time.


So, on the east coast, if you record Modern Family and Cougar Town, keep both to watch the entire new Modern Family episode. If you record both on the west coast, you can delete Cougar Town because it is just a Modern Family repeat, as the new episode of Modern Family started and ended on time on the west coast. Either way, you need to make sure that you check Cougar Town next week to make sure it will record as that is when the missed episode should now air.


----------

